

David Oreck Moves the Air (2005) - brudgers
http://www.airportjournals.com/Display.cfm?varID=0508004

======
ams6110
I bought an Oreck vacuum once. They are decent, but for what they cost I
expected better. I think they succeed not because they are exceptionally good,
but because most other consumer vacuums are utter crap.

~~~
jared314
There was a recent IAmA, on Reddit, by a vacuum repair technician that echoed
your sentiments. He also had suggestions for quality models.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1pe2bd/iama_vacuum_rep...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1pe2bd/iama_vacuum_repair_technician_and_i_cant_believe/)

------
andrewcooke
why is there only one photo of him on the motorocycle?

